# A grilled chicken salad



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Tonite I ate a little healthier. I injected some leg quarters and grilled them. Then cut them up and added to my dinner salad.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------

